# Christmas card photos!



## Pokeymeg (Dec 2, 2012)

Please help me choose which photo to use on our christmas card! I can't decide and my BF and I cant agree 

#1






#2





#3


----------



## wellington (Dec 2, 2012)

I like #1 for his expression. But #2 with the Santa hat. If I had to pick only one, I would go with number 1.


----------



## gregcalverley0327 (Dec 2, 2012)

I like number 1 but the hat is a very nice touch


----------



## pam (Dec 2, 2012)

I love the expression on #1


----------



## cherylim (Dec 2, 2012)

Another vote for one.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 2, 2012)

OK thanks everyone! I loved the Santa hat, but my BF loved #1 for his expression. I think #1 is a winner


----------



## Carol S (Dec 2, 2012)

I vote for #1 as he/she has such a cute expression.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 2, 2012)

So adorable!!! I love num 1 also.


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 2, 2012)

Either #1 or #2!


----------

